# pensacola pier spanish?



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i read on PNJ spanish and other critters were biting well right now. 

yet i am reading no reports on here. anyone been to the pier who can fork over some info?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

For day to day reports check out their Facebook page.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

According to their facebook they seem to have been doing pretty good with the kings as of late.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I have been out on the pier for the Spanish. With a light jigging setup and a wire leader, they're pulling em up with got-cha plugs. They were biting on both the Navarre Pier, and the Pcola Beach Pier until there wasn't any daylight left. Have at em!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks for the facebook tip. i saw a lot of kings and spanish are being caught.. someone said the spanish were running which is not suprising for this time of year. save some for me guys. 

how far down on the pier for the spanish? should i site fish for them or just throw out a gotcha and try different spots?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Sight fishing for spanish is pretty much limited to casting into where you think a school is. Even then, you just gotta keep on jigging. Most folks were catching them just past the first wave breaks to the end of the piers. Some where in the middle ought to yield fish though.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I was spectating a week ago Sat, the Spanish were flying all over the pier. In the middle, just south of the sand bar and the end.*

*Everyone was bringing dinner home.*


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Would you guys expect this type of fishing to continue for another couple weeks? Im gonna be down there from 5/5 - 5/11 but wishing I was there right now. Whats happening at Ft Walton pier? Any ideas. Do they have a fb page too?


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

the spanish bite was slow at the pensacola pier today. a few big ones were caught but they werent as thick as they had been the last few weeks. quite a few kings were caught and alot of pompano


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*Just curious..*



WisconsinFisherman said:


> Would you guys expect this type of fishing to continue for another couple weeks? Im gonna be down there from 5/5 - 5/11 but wishing I was there right now. Whats happening at Ft Walton pier? Any ideas. Do they have a fb page too?


Where in Wisconsin are you from? I'm from Wisconsin as well. Moved down here last August. I'll be back up there in a few weeks when semester is over.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Im on the south edge of Madison in McFarland. WHY on earth would you wanna come back up here with all that great fishing down there?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WisconsinFisherman said:


> Im on the south edge of Madison in McFarland. WHY on earth would you wanna come back up here with all that great fishing down there?


Ahh, cool. I've been there a bunch. I'm from Monroe - like fifty minutes south of Madison. & because I miss pike fishing of course! All that's down here is those damn chain pickerel, which rarely get above 22''. Haha. I miss the big northern pike. I also have to go back because I have two jobs there. I work at my grandpa's sporting goods store (Martin's Sporting Goods) & also for a musky bait company called Spanky Baits.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

WisconsinFisherman said:


> Would you guys expect this type of fishing to continue for another couple weeks? Im gonna be down there from 5/5 - 5/11 but wishing I was there right now. Whats happening at Ft Walton pier? Any ideas. Do they have a fb page too?



Just come on down homie. The fishing will be amazing. All we need is the weather to heat up that water a little bit more and it will be the Mackerel slaughter, Spanish and Kings!!


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Little bit more than a week man. I just cant wait. Never got a king before, or cobia for that matter. Played with 4-5' black tip last year. Waded in to get him with leader and tail and line broke. Ft Walton pier. Touched him twice tho. Got couple spanish and got out on a boat with aquaholic and got some greater AJ's and trigger fish, mingo's and the like. Wanna see what else I can add to my salt water catch list.


----------

